# Lurkers Amongst Us.



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Members,

Please be careful about what you post. One among us has taken someone's bio and posted it on a public professional / DIY'er forum to embarrass and make a point. :furious:

Be aware - NOTHING HERE IS PRIVATE and can be used against you!


----------



## pro2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

who's bio was it may I ask?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Post a link to it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Somebody must have too much time on their hands. Time to fire up the banned wagon. Juvenile BS should not be tolerated.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

*Ridgid Forum under Prof. Plumbers - Where do we draw the line*

*Occupation: PLUMBING CONTRACTOR*
*Years Experience: PLUMBERS HELPER 1975-80/FULL TIME PLUMBER SINCE 1981*
*Location: LOS ANGELES*
Join Date: Aug 2004
Posts: 5,849 
Blog Entries: 1
Nominated 4 Times in 3 Posts







Thread of the Week Award(s): 1









*Re: So where do we draw the line* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *DuckButter*  
_*You just said it again, making light of the point made earlier, not just by me.*_
_*Conform, or leave.*_

_not conform, just stay away from the diy post._

_*Your continuing to intimate Ridgid is ONLY for plumbers that are willing to offer free DIY info, sorry bud, not really...even I don't buy Ridgid telling me I'm required to offer free professional advice to be a member.*_

_no one says you have to offer free professional advise to be a member. but you don't have keep telling posters to call a pro either_

_*It would appear you're the only one saying this.*_

_*I don't mince words, I feel it best to p- someone off right up front than sugarcoat and let things simmer over time.*_

_*Rick, it's nothing about any other forum, you also keep mentioning that as well...you have actually gotten several members to join by mentioning it.*_



_*And, truth be known, there are individuals in other forums that have left ridgid specifically over you.*_

_*great, if they can't follow the rules, they should leave. *_

_*but, i bet you i have got more people to join the ridgid forum, than have left the forum.*_
_*funny part is one person that comes to mind hasn't been on the other forum since 7/28. so i guess he got tired of you too







*_

_*but has been back here as recent as 8/9/08.*_



_*Don't kill the messenger.*_

let me quote your own bio "tormenting diy'ers"

your words not mine

right from the other site:


*Name: Mark*
*Years in trade: under 50, more than a week*
*Trade certifications: Licensed Grump, part time mess-maker (home employment, a thing of the future)*
*Family: Tormented wife, even more tormented ten yr old*
*Hobbies: Guitar, tormenting DIY'ers, long walks in the park with my fluffy little kitterns and adoring wife (hyperbole...gotta spruce it up fer the image), watching desperate housewives and testing myself to see how long I can go before experiencing nausea to impress the wife (record to date, ten seconds...I'm pretty sure thats the show with the hot older chicks and all the melodrama), did I mention tormenting DIY's?*

*Goals: World domination, one toilet at a time.*

so even though it's a private forum, anyone can read any and all post. you really need to fix that as the ones that you don't want to help, are actually finding out all they need to know from your site. 

rick.
_Last edited by PLUMBER RICK; Today at *03:15 AM*. _


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

You should recognize the font as the plumber called out posts here regularly!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

After being called "rude", "condescending" and "bashing DIYers" by other members of the Ridgid forum, I have decided to stay away from there.
I like the PRO PLUMBER's ONLY format here. And I can't be a member at a place that caters to every strange DIYer that comes along and wants plumbers to help them do a job just so they can avoid paying a local plumber themselves. I just don't agree with it. And I can't hold my tongue every time someone comes along and says, _"Hey guys, can you help me out? I am trying to replace my gas water heater because I can't afford to hire a plumber since they are all ripoffs, can you guys tell me how to do this?"_
*NO! I will not help you out, replacing a gas water heater is dangerous, and requires working knowledge of plumbing codes, and a plumbing license in many states (including my own state). You need to call a plumber!!!*

I was reprimanded by other members for giving advice like that, and was told to stay out of the 'ask the expert' section if my advice was to call a plumber. My advice will be to call a plumber in most situations, because Harry Homeowner is taking serious risks by trying to do the plumber's job. I know in some states, homeowners are legally allowed to do whatever they want on their own home. Here in North Carolina, working on the DWV system, the domestic water system or a gas pipe system requires a plumbing license...period. The only plumbing thats allowed without a license is fixtures. Anything from the angle stops up is ok. So replacing/repairing a faucet or toilet is ok. All else requires a license for liability reasons. Anyway, I like the PRO plumbing format (no DIYers or handymen) here, and here is where I'll be doing my posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I got a little carried away a month or so ago on Terry's forum, though most of it turned out to be a misunderstanding as to who I actually was ( I am pretty much always me) I do not suffer fools. I have little or no tolerance for morons trying to fish out estimates or get ammunition to use against legitimate licensed plumbers and unfortunatly the diy forums's ar full of them. It is disengenuous for a licensed plumber to give "free" advice to someone a thousand miles away who may or may not be telling the truth when it comes to things like permitting, experiance and testing. It's all well and good for the diy schmuck to assert that he will indeed have his hack job permitted and inspected but you and I both know he's probably lying. We are freekin professionals. Like doctors and lawyers and judges. Our profession is older than every other profession with the exception of soldiers and whores. We have been plumbing for over 2000 years. We are a brother hood that needs to unite and stick together. Why in gods name would any of us work from within to take the food or our own tables? It's bad enough that the wholesalers and box stores are gutting us, do they really need inside help? If you are a licensed plumber, and you are giving out specific detailed advice than you are harming us all. Please stop now before it's too damn late. Wonder why the median average pay for all plumbers is just 44 grand a year? Guys like you are one of the causes.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Who's this "DuckButter" guy...man he seems charismatic, and good lookin' too!*

*I want to ber clear, that forum has some FANTASTIC guys, as does this and CT.*
*The copy/pasting of my "profile" was done by one individual who seems to think he's the next Bob Villa of plumbing.*

*Ironically it was a joke when I originally posted it here, he thought it was serious. (walks in the park with the wife and fluffy kittens?)*

*I have always been fully aware that every post I make on a public forum is public, excepting the private section here..thank you Nathan for that small space for sanity.*

*I linger on a few forums, THIS one has my biggest hopes.*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh come on Grump's, you just love..bashing diy'ers:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got to watch posting. There was someone over on ct who had a problem with his place of employment over some posts or remarks made. 

I know who he is, but out of courtesy I will not mention his name. 

Do not say anything you are not willing to have others see on any forum.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Latley I've been targeting a praticulary nasty fellow who's idea of fun is to google every damn topic he can and then post pages of mindless drivel so he sounds like he knows what he's talking about. He's unlicensed, untrained and likes to do his own gas piping. I'll probably get tossed again or at least warned but this hole really pisses me off.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Latley I've been targeting a praticulary nasty fellow who's idea of fun is to google every damn topic he can and then post pages of mindless drivel so he sounds like he knows what he's talking about. He's unlicensed, untrained and likes to do his own gas piping. I'll probably get tossed again or at least warned but this hole really pisses me off.


 
Idiot. Plain and simple. Let us know if he shows up here!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

what is CT?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Click Contractor Talk at the top of this page.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Weeeeeeeell innat speshulll


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have the best place on the net, no other can compare. :thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Oh come on Grump's, you just love..bashing diy'ers:whistling2:


*I would NEVER!*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Latley I've been targeting a praticulary nasty fellow who's idea of fun is to google every damn topic he can and then post pages of mindless drivel so he sounds like he knows what he's talking about. He's unlicensed, untrained and likes to do his own gas piping. I'll probably get tossed again or at least warned but this hole really pisses me off.


*Oh yeah, there's another topic that burns my ass.*

*Customers that say "I looked online and learned you could have installed an AAV instead of charging me for all that extra work."*

*I call them "Internet Einsteins"*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I pretty much stopped visiting that forum entirely, not so much because of the DIY factor, which can be ignored, but the attitudes of some of the longtime members there. I have little respect for close minded people that have no use for another opinion, and has someone following them around reinforcing the fact that your opinion is not welcome.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I pretty much stopped visiting that forum entirely, not so much because of the DIY factor, which can be ignored, but the attitudes of some of the longtime members there. *I have little respect for close minded people that have no use for another opinion*, and has someone following them around reinforcing the fact that your opinion is not welcome.


:notworthy:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Grumpy - Now that McCain has barracuda Sarah - Is your wife still siding with Obama? 

I know I was impressed last night with her.

:thumbup: Glad to see did not back down in that 'other place.'


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Since Plumber Rick's name was already mentioned I'll bring up another side of him for those that don't know him. He's on the ridgid forum and very knowledgeable but is at times overbearing. But make no mistake, he a great guy, just extremely passionate about everything. He has a heart of gold and will do anything for a friend but always has the best intentions. He took a post out of context and wrote a bad post in response but we all do at some time or another. I'm proud to call Rick my friend and hope all of you will be able to meet him one day. 

That being said, I like both the ridgid site and this one. The ridgid site has as much knowledge and many of my friends but this is the site that gets down to the meat and potatoes of plumbing. I like them both but for different reasons.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Hey Grumpy - Now that McCain has barracuda Sarah - Is your wife still siding with Obama?
> 
> I know I was impressed last night with her.
> 
> :thumbup: Glad to see did not back down in that 'other place.'


Let's not bring politics into this...fftopic:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I pretty much stopped visiting that forum entirely, not so much because of the DIY factor, which can be ignored, but the attitudes of some of the longtime members there. I have little respect for close minded people that have no use for another opinion, and has someone following them around reinforcing the fact that your opinion is not welcome.


I dunno, seems like it's loosened up a bit in the past couple of weeks. Maybe a few of my rousing posts changed some minds. :laughing:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice to know Rick's usually a good guy!

Posting someone's bio from one forum to another is a big NO NO.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think a lot of guys just get caught up in the moment and don't stop to think about the ramifications of their words. Nothing against them but I wish they would take a minute, clear the mind and really think hard about their profession and what it means to Protect the Health of the Nation. You can poo poo the motto, or you can take it to heart. In my narrow minded opinion (though it has taken a while to get that way) No one should be allowed to alter, repair or install plumbing fixtures or plumbing equipment without a license. We are not talking about homeowners rights here. We are talking about the potential for deadly explosion, backflow, scalding, and cross connection that could adversly effect the health of not only the home owner, but entire neighborhoods. Our training and licenses give us the skills and knowledge to plumb correctly and safely. We are tested, certified and insured. Without the same rigerous procedures in place for home owners, how can we be sure that the work they perform will be up to standard.? Plumbing is way too important to leave to the unskilled. That's why England passed laws in 1625 to mandate plumber licensing and put in place a program for apprentice studies. Plumbing is no less important today than it was almost 400 years ago.

I'm running for President of the PHCC Vote for ME:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you're serious about the phcc thing, you'll have my vote. I will join phcc just to vote you in.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldnt post anything that I wouldnt say to someones face.... Im a straight forward kind of guy and if I have something to say I say it. I agree with nhmaster we have to be tight knit since everyone thinks they can plumb without any knowleadge. I wish someone would copy and paste this to their forum..... FEED ALL THE HACKS AND DIYERS WHO TRY AND TAKE MY MEAL CARD AWAY TO THE WOLVES:furious::gun_bandana:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Since Plumber Rick's name was already mentioned I'll bring up another side of him for those that don't know him. He's on the ridgid forum and very knowledgeable but is at times overbearing. But make no mistake, he a great guy, just extremely passionate about everything. He has a heart of gold and will do anything for a friend *but always has the best intentions.* He took a post out of context and wrote a bad post in response but we all do at some time or another. I'm proud to call Rick my friend and hope all of you will be able to meet him one day.
> 
> That being said, I like both the ridgid site and this one. The ridgid site has as much knowledge and many of my friends but this is the site that gets down to the meat and potatoes of plumbing. I like them both but for different reasons.


*There's a saying about good intentions and a road thats paved with them.*
*He might be a good guy, but he is stubborn, closed minded and egomaniacal.*

*He takes it upon himself to decide it's ok to sell out a trade, free of charge, there's no compromise, he's a good guy for giving out free advice, I'm a bad guy for not helping.*

*I have told him he's a great service plumber, but he seems to think the forum is his personal playground at times, I am not alone in that thinking.*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Hey Grumpy - Now that McCain has barracuda Sarah - Is your wife still siding with Obama?
> 
> I know I was impressed last night with her.
> 
> :thumbup: Glad to see did not back down in that 'other place.'


*We're watching McCain as I type.*

*I think she might swing...WoohOOO!!*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I'm running for President of the PHCC Vote for ME:laughing:


*I bet you'd have a shot with your background...I'm with Ben, let me know..I'd join just to vote.*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *There's a saying about good intentions and a road thats paved with them.*
> *He might be a good guy, but he is stubborn, closed minded and egomaniacal.*
> 
> *He takes it upon himself to decide it's ok to sell out a trade, free of charge, there's no compromise, he's a good guy for giving out free advice, I'm a bad guy for not helping.*
> ...


I agree with what you're saying to certain point. I would think you second sentence describes alot of us. We all have our faults and we don't agree with everyone but here are the options; A. Shun him and avoid him-some have taken this route and it's their loss. Plan B. Take his faults in stride and talk to him about the way he thinks about things. Rick has taught me a lot but do you think I agree with everything he says? We get into our arguements but we respect each others opinions and we learn from each other. I do agree with the road saying and Rick is a perfect example, he's such a good hearted person, he wants to help everyone to a fault. We don't change overnight but with the prodding of some friends, we may.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Seems like too much drama to me. I don't really care to follow. My personal policy is leave the drama at the door. Too many people on the internet like to stir things up with people who are easily stirred. Ignoring it is the easiest IMHO. Just my opinion....


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I agree with what you're saying to certain point. I would think you second sentence describes alot of us. We all have our faults and we don't agree with everyone but here are the options; A. Shun him and avoid him-some have taken this route and it's their loss. Plan B. Take his faults in stride and talk to him about the way he thinks about things. Rick has taught me a lot but do you think I agree with everything he says? We get into our arguements but we respect each others opinions and we learn from each other. I do agree with the road saying and Rick is a perfect example, he's such a good hearted person, he wants to help everyone to a fault. *We don't change overnight but with the prodding of some friends, we may*.


*Now you get me.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I agree with what you're saying to certain point. I would think you second sentence describes alot of us. We all have our faults and we don't agree with everyone but here are the options; A. Shun him and avoid him-some have taken this route and it's their loss. Plan B. Take his faults in stride and talk to him about the way he thinks about things. Rick has taught me a lot but do you think I agree with everything he says? We get into our arguements but we respect each others opinions and we learn from each other. I do agree with the road saying and Rick is a perfect example, he's such a good hearted person, he wants to help everyone to a fault. We don't change overnight but with the prodding of some friends, we may.


I found it much easier to stop visiting the forum as opposed to be told I was wrong and doing my customers a disservice. I'll pop in now and then, mostly just to yank Grumpy's chain, like the Palin pic I posted last week.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm just not on there.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Hey Grumpy - Now that McCain has barracuda Sarah - Is your wife still siding with Obama?
> 
> I know I was impressed last night with her.
> 
> :thumbup: Glad to see did not back down in that 'other place.'


*She SWITCHED!*

*She apparently didn't realize that what I been telling her all along about McCain was the truth, no joke.*

*She didn't realize he'd refused to leave his buddies behind as a POW despite being offered a chance to go home.*
*She didn't realize he stood against the tobacco industry & special interest money & put his country before his own personal agenda.*

*I been telling her these things all along, but she apparently didn't realize it till she heard HIM say it.*


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm sure your charm didn't hurt!

Two authentic people fighting for all Americans. Kinda makes you warm & fuzzy inside.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Guys, two quick things.

Let's not talk about someone specific who is not here to defend himself... sound fair? I think we can be general. *This isn't a rule, just a suggestion. *

Also, let's not copy and paste content from another site since it's technically copy written. 

Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I found it much easier to stop visiting the forum as opposed to be told I was wrong and doing my customers a disservice. I'll pop in now and then, mostly just to yank Grumpy's chain, like the Palin pic I posted last week.


:laughing::laughing:

*Watch his speech tonight?*


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> *Watch his speech tonight?*


McCain's speech was awful. He was off when speaking, he showed expression's that was off key with his speech. The only thing he has going for him is Palin and that was clearly stratigic.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> *Watch his speech tonight?*


Yes.

It convinced me to vote for myself.


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree, I'm voting for Homer J. Simpson. I think we could see great result's.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you'se guys catch the post on ridgid from the h.o. that wants to buy gas regulators for his plumber? I'm about to give it all up and move to the islands. Is the world really this full of flaming idiots?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Did you'se guys catch the post on ridgid from the h.o. that wants to buy gas regulators for his plumber? I'm about to give it all up and move to the islands. Is the world really this full of flaming idiots?


I just went over there and read it. I don't get it: I get reprimanded the other day for calling DIYers cheap and telling them to call a licensed plumber for certain jobs. I am told to _"stay out of the ask the expert section if your advice is to call a plumber."_ Yet everyone there is telling him to stop being cheap and call a plumber...??? WTF is the policy there? I don't think anyone knows. I don't even care because* OUR POLICY HERE IS CRYSTAL CLEAR....PRO PLUMBER'S ONLY!*:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I just don't go anywhere else anymore . Get sick of the "Hierarchy" of other forums .

I like it here ,,,,we all seem equal . I am happy .

Can one of you get me my smoking jacket and a brandy ??

Cal


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry Cal, I can't get up just now. The massage is not yet over....
Man I love the Plumbing Zone. Ahhhhh nice to relax


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think, ok I know I hammered the fool pretty hard but damn it I'm sick of diy'ers doing their own gas piping. The guy was an out and out liar. There's no plumber involved there at all otherwise he would have asked him what regulators to use and then the plumber would have told him to screw. He's doing it himself and can't get a straight answer from the supply house. Lately I've just been in a real pissed off mood when it comes to hacks taking food off our tables. We have laws, licenses rules that we all follow and these pricks can by pass the whole system because they never bother to pull a permit or inspect anything. They are almost never prosecuted or fined and they continue to un-do 300+ years of sanitary and safety plumbing practices. Then on another site I'm running a battle with some moron that seems to think he should google every damn subject and thread and then post miles and miles of endless drivel that has nothing to do with the original post, just of fluff his massive ego. Again no licenses at all, he's some kind of computer schmuck but he's the king of google that's for sure. I have officially dubbed him sir google boy. I'm getting real fed up with the direction that plumbing has taken in the last few years and if we don't shut that door it will only get worse. I beg all of you with licenses. Please be very carefull about how much advice you give for free. You are probably doing more harm than good.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

"DAPlumber" 101 said:


> McCain's speech was awful. He was off when speaking, he showed expression's that was off key with his speech. The only thing he has going for him is Palin and that was clearly stratigic.


*OK, we established the fact that he's a bad actor...happen to catch what he said?*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes.
> 
> It convinced me to vote for myself.


*This conjures bizarre mental images.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

FYI I changed the title on this subject, enemies was not appropriate, it did not look good, I think we can agree on the new title given.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *This conjures bizarre mental images.*


Don't worry, my running mate is an artist that rarely leaves the barn he lives in, so no chance of a scandal. He goes by the name Cosmic Bob.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Don't worry, my running mate is an artist that rarely leaves the barn he lives in, so no chance of a scandal. He goes by the name Cosmic Bob.


I like you more with each post. Weird is good. You got my vote.:sorcerer:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> I like you more with each post. Weird is good. You got my vote.:sorcerer:


What is weird about having two identical clocks set an hour apart hanging on your wall so that you never have to change the clock for daylight savings time?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> What is weird about having two identical clocks set an hour apart hanging on your wall so that you never have to change the clock for daylight savings time?


Nothing is weird about that.

Some of us don't fall back an hour until WE NEED the extra hour.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> What is weird about having two identical clocks set an hour apart hanging on your wall so that you never have to change the clock for daylight savings time?


That's not weird, that's lazy, which is something I never quite took you for.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> That's not weird, that's lazy, which is something I never quite took you for.


I'm not the one with the clocks.

Cosmic Bob lives in his own world, and makes twice what I do selling paintings to hotel chains, he also owns three thousand acres of very good hunting land that I hunt for free.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm not the one with the clocks.
> 
> Cosmic Bob lives in his own world, and makes twice what I do selling paintings to hotel chains, *he also owns three thousand acres of very good hunting land that I hunt for free.*


That is totally awesome! I need to visit you and cosmic bob sometime, I'll make a campaign donation in exchange for hunting rights.:gunsmilie:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm not the one with the clocks.
> 
> Cosmic Bob lives in his own world, and makes twice what I do selling paintings to hotel chains, he also owns three thousand acres of very good hunting land that I hunt for free.


Pfft.. I'd pay you to hunt it if I owned it. Tell Bob to up the ante.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Some of us don't fall back an hour until WE NEED the extra hour.


Now thats interesting.... wish i could do that.

Let me know when you come up with a way to fall back multiple times in a year. :laughing:


----------

